# Fastest, oldest cyclists?



## blazed (25 Jan 2016)

One thing that worries me in life is aging to the point you lose most of your speed from a declining fitness. I try not to think about this but when I do it stresses me out. 

There must be many cyclists out there who have defied the aging process and are still super quick. Does anyone have NY examples or older, fast riders?


----------



## ColinJ (25 Jan 2016)

I decided that the answer to that problem was to spend the first 3/4 of my life not being very fit, thus leaving plenty of spare potential fitness to offset the decline due to getting old. I will probably be at my quickest about 10 minutes before I die.


----------



## briantrumpet (25 Jan 2016)

If I'm even alive at 100, I'll be pleased...


----------



## Citius (25 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> One thing that worries me in life is aging to the point you lose most of your speed from a declining fitness. I try not to think about this but when I do it stresses me out.
> 
> There must be many cyclists out there who have defied the aging process and are still super quick. Does anyone have NY examples or older, fast riders?



Speed is relative, as I'm sure you know. There are plenty of old sportive riders who you will be able to identify with. A quick look around the LVRC website (an organisation for riders who actually pin a number on their back) will confirm that there are older riders riding now who are still quicker than you will ever be. Like I say, it's all relative.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> One thing that worries me in life is aging to the point you lose most of your speed from a declining fitness.


How fast are you at present and how old are you? I could work out how fast you'll be at various ages in the future for you from that information.


----------



## Incontinentia Buttocks (25 Jan 2016)

ColinJ said:


> I decided that the answer to that problem was to spend the first 3/4 of my life not being very fit, thus leaving plenty of spare potential fitness to offset the decline due to getting old. I will probably be at my quickest about 10 minutes before I die.


Genius.


----------



## fossyant (25 Jan 2016)

Pedantic mode. Any is hardly worth shortening to NY, 4 key presses not 3 (2 shifts). 

Plenty of fast riders out there, especially those that have retired early and can get the miles in.


----------



## snorri (25 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> There must be many cyclists out there who have defied the aging process and are still super quick.


No, there is not one who has defied the aging process. Some may have appeared to, but not for long.


----------



## Ian H (25 Jan 2016)

Well, here's something verifiable. See no25. But then, see no19. Could do better.


----------



## Citius (25 Jan 2016)

Ian H said:


> Well, here's something verifiable. See no25. But then, see no19. Could do better.



Nice work - you got two years to pull that minute back..


----------



## LocalLad (26 Jan 2016)

Surely the answer is the same as at any age...you'll need to train to get to your desired fitness. Presumably that means training more when you're older, but that's your choice.


----------



## pubrunner (26 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> One thing that worries me in life is aging to the point you lose most of your speed from a declining fitness. I try not to think about this but when I do it stresses me out.
> 
> There must be many cyclists out there who have defied the aging process and are still super quick. Does anyone have NY examples or older, fast riders?



A good friend of mine was a 4 time National Time Trial Champion and by any standards, was an exceptional rider - even beating Tommy Simpson in open competition.

I knew him through running and he was a superb runner - even in his 60s, he was running well under 3 hours for a marathon. Now in his 80s, his running speeds have declined significantly - I could easily beat him, even with no training. However, his cycling ability has declined to a much lesser extent {I can't beat him}.

A few years ago, he did a (very hilly) Cyclechat ride and he had no trouble at all, in keeping up with all the other riders; he made it all look effortless which it probably was - years ago, he did a 24 hour time trial and averaged 20mph . . . . . . .I can't do that for one hour, let alone 24 (so no wonder he found it easy).

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/open-to-offas-ride.104782/page-15

The all important thing is though, Mick 'the Quick' still gets out on his bike and enjoys a ride out with his mates . . . . . . . which is what it's all about, really. Hope I'm doing the same at 82.


----------



## classic33 (26 Jan 2016)

A way of training maybe?
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/cycling-great-mick-iron-man-murphy-dies.187439/


----------



## pubrunner (26 Jan 2016)

classic33 said:


> A way of training maybe?
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/cycling-great-mick-iron-man-murphy-dies.187439/



Thank you for this link ^^^, I found it very interesting reading - one of the tales is very similar to one about the Mick that I know . . .

In 1958, he won the National 25 & 50 Mile TT Championships, becoming the first man ever to achieve this feat. In the same year, in the National 12 Hour, he came second, which shows the tremendous range of his ability. In the National 100, he 'only' placed 8th . . . A wheel broke at 75 miles, so he borrowed a bike from a Marshall, and finished the race on that.

Mick told me that he sometimes had to sleep rough - he frequently cycled to the events in which he was competing and would sleep in barns/under hedges - wherever he could find.

One of Mick's greatest achievements, must be when he came out of retirement in the late 1970s; well into his 40s, he came 3rd in the National 12 hour, beating amongst other people, cycling legend Ian Cammish.

I don't think that Mick ever competed in Ireland, but I'll certainly ask him if he knew of Mick Murphy - these kind of athletes deserve to be better known, IMO.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (26 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> There must be many cyclists out there who have defied the aging process and are still super quick. Does anyone have NY examples or older, fast riders?


Yes, lots of examples of old riders still super quick but the point is, they were super quick to begin with. For the rest of us, it's best that we accept our place, put aside any competitive ambitions, and focus on just getting out to enjoy the countryside and eat cake.


----------



## Dogtrousers (26 Jan 2016)

Prime is always the long moment of decay. Mervyn Peake

@blazed you're doomed


----------



## Bollo (26 Jan 2016)

Ian H said:


> Well, here's something verifiable. See no25. But then, see no19. Could do better.


Is blazed No 65?


----------



## vickster (26 Jan 2016)

User said:


> Fret not, you have got to have at least four decades before you need to worry about it.


I'd say 5 to 6 decades


----------



## vickster (26 Jan 2016)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> For the rest of us, it's best that we accept our place, put aside any competitive ambitions.


Blazed has, he rides in sportives not real races


----------



## Mugshot (26 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> Does anyone have NY examples or older, fast riders?


Yeah me (although it depends what you mean by older)
I'm 46 and am certainly one of the top cyclists in the UK. I could easily compete in and win GTs, olympics and worlds (track and road) now and well into my 60s but unforunately work gets in the way. I do expect that my speed will decline somewhat through my 70s and 80s but fully expect that I could certainly be national champion in all disciplines when I'm 90. Hope that helps


----------



## Red17 (26 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> One thing that worries me in life is aging to the point you lose most of your speed from a declining fitness. I try not to think about this but when I do it stresses me out.



Bit like in motorcycle racing - "the older I get the faster I was" is pretty standard thinking.

However I found Joe Friels book Fast After 50 an interesting read.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (26 Jan 2016)

fossyant said:


> Pedantic mode. Any is hardly worth shortening to NY, 4 key presses not 3 (2 shifts).



I'm clearly too old to even spot these new fangled abbreviations let alone use them. 

I read 'NY' as 'any' but mis-typed by an accidental hit of Caps Lock followed by a complete inability to find the 'a' key.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (26 Jan 2016)

Mugshot said:


> Yeah me (although it depends what you mean by older)
> I'm 46 and am certainly one of the top cyclists in the UK. I could easily compete in and win GTs, olympics and worlds (track and road) now and well into my 60s but unforunately work gets in the way. I do expect that my speed will decline somewhat through my 70s and 80s but fully expect that I could certainly be national champion in all disciplines when I'm 90. Hope that helps



Not sure, but I've a sneaky suspicion you are a fibber.


----------



## Venod (26 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> Does anyone have NY examples or older, fast riders



Glad somebody pointed out the meaning of NY.

I went through New York, New You, Near You, New Year, Not You, my brain as well as my cycling is obviously diminishing with age, soon be spoon fed custard time.


----------



## Rooster1 (26 Jan 2016)

I keep looking at my bike and thinking, why won't you go as fast as last year, or the year before that. Truth is, I look in the mirror and see an oversized stomach from the Christmas excesses, and since I really got into cycling and dare I say it, relatively fit, time has passed. I've been on a mission to ride since 2008 when I turned 40.

Last year I managed about 4600 miles, and about 150,000 feet of climbing, but my best speeds and best times seem to be a thing of the past.

At my best I can average 18 mph for 18 miles and a 1000ft of climbing (in the summer), but lately, with cold, rain, wet roads, motivation and added weight, i'm lucky to top 16.5mph average with reliably slower climb times. Of course this is a Strava obsessive talking, (a Stravassole). I don't aim for KOMs as I realise I am way off the mark, but I like to be up the table, and not down it.

I do a mixture of commuting and leisure rides. The fact is, I do need to lose some weight and my motivation to ride is 100%, but we all need rewards for our efforts. My one reward is that I had a blood pressure check recently, and the reading was identical to one taken 5 years before hand - nursey was quite impressed!

Thing is, I need a goal, I need to see continuous improvement, I want to reach new heights, and I want to be better!

I've done enough Charity rides to write a book, so i'm not planning anymore this year.

I do have the chance of riding in Lanzarote this year, which will be ace!

But seriously, I've got myself in a right old silly state about cycling.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (26 Jan 2016)

Rooster1 said:


> But seriously, I've got myself in a right old silly state about cycling.


But seriously, you need to eat more cake.


----------



## mjr (26 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> One thing that worries me in life is aging to the point you lose most of your speed from a declining fitness. I try not to think about this but when I do it stresses me out.
> 
> There must be many cyclists out there who have defied the aging process and are still super quick. Does anyone have NY examples or older, fast riders?


I'm sure there are examples but they're irrelevant. Tough truth time: there comes a point for most people where they must accept their own mortality. This doesn't mean a slow shuffle to the grave but death will take all of us eventually. It even got my relative who used to answer when asked if he wanted to be buried or cremated "neither - I ain't going!" 

Maybe you'll be a veteran champion but probably you won't. Find other enjoyment in cycling and you'll keep doing it longer and thereby probably live longer to keep enjoying everything.


----------



## blazed (26 Jan 2016)

mjray said:


> I'm sure there are examples but they're irrelevant. Tough truth time: there comes a point for most people where they must accept their own mortality. This doesn't mean a slow shuffle to the grave but death will take all of us eventually. It even got my relative who used to answer when asked if he wanted to be buried or cremated "neither - I ain't going!"
> 
> Maybe you'll be a veteran champion but probably you won't. Find other enjoyment in cycling and you'll keep doing it longer and thereby probably live longer to keep enjoying everything.


Growing up i had the belief that I was invincible and even today when I get injured it surprises me that my body has let me down like that.

Of all sports or exercise activities I have been into cycling is my favourite but I could not imagine cycling if month after month I was just getting slower, it would ruin it for me. Maybe I can push on through the aging process and retain all my fitness until I die, this is what I hope. There must be example of people who have aged into their 60's and continued getting fitter.


----------



## Banjo (26 Jan 2016)

The only way you will be at your peak of fitness at 60 is if you were very unfit during the first 59 years of your life.

Were all going to get older and gradually slow down you cant fight against nature one way is to increase distance rather than worry about speed. your peak of endurance for longer events is much later in life than your peak for speed.

Hence the number of older riders successfully completing Paris Brest Paris and other ultra endurance events.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (26 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> I could not imagine cycling if month after month I was just getting slower, it would ruin it for me.


People change. You may well start to feel differently about it as you get older. No point in stressing about it now.


----------



## Scoosh (26 Jan 2016)

Rooster1 said:


> Thing is, I need a goal, I need to see continuous improvement, I want to reach new heights, and I want to be better!
> 
> I've done enough Charity rides to write a book, so i'm not planning anymore this year.
> But seriously, I've got myself in a right old silly state about cycling.


Slightly OT - but I think you need the world of audax.  



blazed said:


> Growing up i had the belief that I was invincible and even today when I get injured it surprises me that my body has let me down like that.


Yup, BTDT GTTS ! I find the most annoying thing is that it takes so much longer for a relatively minor injury (from small cut to tweaked knee) to heal properly and I always want to go 'back to normal' too early .. resulting in more delay ... 

Maybe the answer is not to be over-focussed on speed as one benefit of aging is that endurance often increases, so longer rides become more accessible. I started cycling relatively late and somewhat surprised myself in managing The Snow Roads 300km audax (4,800m of hills) at the tender age of 'about 60' ...  More details and photies here.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Jan 2016)

fossyant said:


> Pedantic mode. Any is hardly worth shortening to NY, 4 key presses not 3 (2 shifts).


Super-pedantic mode ... if he just held the shift key down for both letters, that would be back to 3 presses, assuming that he was using a real keyboard rather than a screen one. And shouldn't it be NE NEHOW?


----------



## sidevalve (26 Jan 2016)

Do you want to be fit or do you want to be fast ? Sorry to sound old and dull but you will slow down - you can never match someone 20 - 30 years your junior, get over it. Why is speed the god ? Just get out there and enjoy riding - there are other things than speed


----------



## SpokeyDokey (26 Jan 2016)

Scoosh said:


> I find the most annoying thing is that it takes so much longer for a relatively minor injury (from small cut to tweaked knee) to heal properly and I always want to go 'back to normal' too early .. resulting in more delay ...



Agreed - especially annoying when the grandchildren fall over, cut there knee and five minutes later there is no visible trace.


----------



## arch684 (26 Jan 2016)

Interesting that I'm reading this thread today my 65th birthday.As for speed i no longer care, i only care about how often i can get out on the bike and how far i can cycle


----------



## fossyant (26 Jan 2016)

ColinJ said:


> . And shouldn't it be NE NEHOW?



Nah, you are so not wit da kids ?

I spend enough time deciphering some of the crap my relatives write. Fortunately my kids text us in English.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (26 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> One thing that worries me in life is aging to the point you lose most of your speed from a declining fitness. I try not to think about this but when I do it stresses me out.
> 
> There must be many cyclists out there who have defied the aging process and are still super quick. Does anyone have NY examples or older, fast riders?



There's a much better test of old-ness than cycling:

Can you still put your boxers on whilst standing up and without having to lean against something for balance?

If no* you are old, if yes then you aren't.

*Excluding any disabilities etc.

I'm still young!


----------



## rugby bloke (26 Jan 2016)

I would agree that the aging process effects power and endurance in different ways. In my rugby life, I have lost a significant amount of speed over short explosive distances since my 20's and now have the humiliation of being of bring at least a yard slower than my eldest son over 20 or 30 yards. However, since taking up cycling in my 40's I have not noticed the same drop off in endurance over the last 10 years and in some ways feel fitetr than 10 years ago.

I would agree about the time for injuries to heal - the body certainly gets more delicate with time !


----------



## StuartG (26 Jan 2016)

Over 60 the speed may reduce but the sex gets better. There may be a subliminal message there ... relax and enjoy!


----------



## blazed (26 Jan 2016)

sidevalve said:


> Do you want to be fit or do you want to be fast ? Sorry to sound old and dull but you will slow down - you can never match someone 20 - 30 years your junior, get over it. *Why is speed the god ? Just get out there and enjoy riding - there are other things than speed*


For racers without the speed there is nothing. Once the speed is gone, you don't continue driving an f1 car, just 'to be out there', it's the same cycling.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Jan 2016)

I have mentioned my Costa Blanca cycling holidays in several posts ... We used to see the same group of elderly riders there every year. On one occasion I saw that one of them had a battered face that looked like someone had taken sandpaper to it. I asked what had happened and the old man replied somewhat sheepishly (and ruefully) that maybe at 74 he was getting a bit too old to be racing 25 year olds down twisting gravel-strewn mountain descents!


----------



## AndyRM (26 Jan 2016)

What a load of pish! 

Here's a very serious cyclist out enjoying himself...


----------



## blazed (26 Jan 2016)

AndyRM said:


> What a load of pish!
> 
> Here's a very serious cyclist out enjoying himself...


I bet you he suffers mentally. How can a once great sportsman who's life revolved around being fast, being the best, not suffer when that goes? This is the predicament I am in, maybe I am worrying to early but I always like to plan ahead.


----------



## Mugshot (26 Jan 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Can you still put your boxers on whilst standing up and without having to lean against something for balance?


Meaningless, are we talking
These?




Or these?





Big difference in the required limberness
Oh, and I don't want pictures, I am quite happy to accept you at your word, which it appears is more than can be said for you!!



SpokeyDokey said:


> Not sure, but I've a sneaky suspicion you are a fibber.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Jan 2016)

You should see some of the fellows I now cycle with at weekends, I've gone back to being the youngster in the group. And by no means the fastest, or farthest.


----------



## AndyRM (26 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> I bet you he suffers mentally. How can a once great sportsman who's life revolved around being fast, being the best, not suffer when that goes? This is the predicament I am in, maybe I am worrying to early but I always like to plan ahead.



I bet he doesn't, and looks back on a glittering career with immense fondness and satisfaction.

Ageing is a fact of life. Stay as fit and healthy as you can and be thankful, not fretting about whether you can ride a bicycle quickly or not...


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Jan 2016)

In the States,we had 2 cyclists from the 1932 Olympics, John Sinibaldi and Russell Allen, who lived and cycled into their 90's.


----------



## screenman (26 Jan 2016)

I will say one thing for Blazed he has come a long way in a very short time, it was not that long ago that he did not know what shoes went with which cleats. So all credit to the guys improvements and the desire to keep getting quicker.


----------



## gavroche (26 Jan 2016)

StuartG said:


> Over 60 the speed may reduce but the sex gets better. There may be a subliminal message there ... relax and enjoy!


What am I doing wrong then?


----------



## blazed (26 Jan 2016)

screenman said:


> I will say one thing for Blazed he has come a long way in a very short time, it was not that long ago that he did not know what shoes went with which cleats. So all credit to the guys improvements and the desire to keep getting quicker.



That thread was many years ago. But you're right I am extremely motivated and have made huge gains.


----------



## Justinslow (26 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> For racers without the speed there is nothing. Once the speed is gone, you don't continue driving an f1 car, just 'to be out there', it's the same cycling.


Not in TT racing, we have loads of "older generation" riders all there for the love of it, putting a number on their back, the craic and trying to beat their own times!
One of my mates has been doing the club stuff for 6 years and he posted pb's on every one of our 4 courses last year, he's now in his 50's.
If you're good and you train, you can definitely beat riders many many years junior, however if they're good and they train you probably can't!


----------



## screenman (26 Jan 2016)

Has anyone ever been in the same race as Blazed? Maybe he will enlighten us.


----------



## vickster (26 Jan 2016)

screenman said:


> Has anyone ever been in the same race as Blazed? Maybe he will enlighten us.


sportive you mean or perhaps strava segment


----------



## screenman (26 Jan 2016)

vickster said:


> sportive you mean



They do not count, I mean a race surely he races and does not just pretend too be in one like a lot of sportive riders.


----------



## blazed (26 Jan 2016)

screenman said:


> They do not count, I mean a race surely he races and does not just pretend too be in one like a lot of sportive riders.


*compete with another or others to see who is fastest at covering a set course or achieving an objective.
*
Now we have established the meaning of racing we can conclude that a sportive can be a race. Not to all entrants, but to a large percentage. Why are there timing chips? Organisers claim them not to be races to avoid the paperwork and planning involved in official races.


----------



## Justinslow (26 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> *compete with another or others to see who is fastest at covering a set course or achieving an objective.
> *
> Now we have established the meaning of racing we can conclude that a sportive can be a race. Not to all entrants, but to a large percentage. Why are there timing chips? Organisers claim them not to be races to avoid the paperwork and planning involved in official races.


You need to try TT's mate, just you you're bike and the clock......


----------



## hondated (26 Jan 2016)

arch684 said:


> Interesting that I'm reading this thread today my 65th birthday.As for speed i no longer care, i only care about how often i can get out on the bike and how far i can cycle


Happy birthday arch in March I too will be 65 and I expect like me your wondering where all that time went.
Good day to justify buying another bike you know !


----------



## blazed (26 Jan 2016)

Justinslow said:


> You need to try TT's mate, just you you're bike and the clock......


I am starting in the spring. The only problem seems you need to be a member of a club. I am not interested in riding with a club as they hinder progress. My plan is to pay a clubs membership, officially be a member so I can enter TT's but never actually ride with the club.


----------



## Citius (26 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> How can a once great sportsman who's life revolved around being fast, being the best, not suffer when that goes? This is the predicament I am in, maybe I am worrying to early but I always like to plan ahead.



It won't be an issue, because you are not a 'once great sportsman' - and your only experience of 'racing' is sprinting to the finish line of a sportive and beating a management consultant out for a nice ride on his Cervelo, who wasn't even aware that you were racing him anyway. 

Most of the ex-pros I know are quite happy to have knocked their racing on the head. Most are also happy to just ride around at a 'slower' pace. But with you never having raced and trained for any length of time, you won't understand that. Which is why you clearly don't understand it.


----------



## Mugshot (26 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> I am starting in the spring. The only problem seems you need to be a member of a club. I am not interested in riding with a club as they hinder progress. My plan is to pay a clubs membership, officially be a member so I can enter TT's but never actually ride with the club.


Have you not thought of how you could help the club by riding with them, for example if such a high profile rider as yourself was to go on at least the occasional club ride the membership numbers would likely grow enormously they may even pay you then! Even so it may be worth it so you can pass on some of your skills to the other members.


----------



## Citius (26 Jan 2016)

Mugshot said:


> Even so it may be worth it so you can pass on some of your skills to the other members.



Unfortunately, blazed's skills are not of the type that ought to be passed on.


----------



## Justinslow (26 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> I am starting in the spring. The only problem seems you need to be a member of a club. I am not interested in riding with a club as they hinder progress. My plan is to pay a clubs membership, officially be a member so I can enter TT's but never actually ride with the club.


I don't know about the hindering progress bit, For me its all helping progress.
There's a whole bunch of us who do "base miles" rides, generally useful for company, talking about stuff- tactics, training, kit, whatever, you can pick up so much info and advice from the senior members.
We started a "turbo club" once a week we around 6 of us meet up and do a session during the winter (aswell as doing our own stuff other days) great again for gauging your fitness or learning other sessions. 
There's other events through the year - end of TT season meal, club Xmas curry, awards evening, and other stuff. 
Club TT's every week through the summer - the social side aswell as the racing, the banter, again the friendly advice, and when you do well - the congratulations.
When you compete in team time trial events - the feeling of team work "pulling your weight" for others to get to the finish, representing your club - all with massive highs.
Sorry I can't really see any lows!


----------



## blazed (26 Jan 2016)

Mugshot said:


> Have you not thought of how you could help the club by riding with them, for example if such a high profile rider as yourself was to go on at least the occasional club ride the membership numbers would likely grow enormously they may even pay you then! Even so it may be worth it so you can pass on some of your skills to the other members.


I'm not going to limit my knowledge to one specific club, once my online coaching program is launched anyone with an internet connection will be within reach.

If I rode with a club I know I would get frustrated. My strava segment times in comparison to apparent strong local clubs are superior.


----------



## AndyRM (26 Jan 2016)

Do you bother with any accurate measurements? Or is it just Strava?


----------



## blazed (26 Jan 2016)

AndyRM said:


> Do you bother with any accurate measurements? Or is it just Strava?


Yes.


----------



## Mugshot (26 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> My strava segment times in comparison to apparent strong local clubs are superior.


They may not all be using strava though. Have a go with the quick group, it'll be a nice sense of satisfaction when you leave them in the dust if nothing else.


----------



## iandg (26 Jan 2016)

How about this guy - Geoff was my team manager in the late 70s when I rode/raced with VC Europa. He's now in his 70s and still ripping up the chaingangs in the Derby area.


----------



## AndyRM (26 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> Yes.



You spelled 'No' wrong...


----------



## Andrew_P (26 Jan 2016)

Cannot believe how many CC'ers bite the fairly obvious bait..


----------



## screenman (26 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> I am starting in the spring. The only problem seems you need to be a member of a club. I am not interested in riding with a club as they hinder progress. My plan is to pay a clubs membership, officially be a member so I can enter TT's but never actually ride with the club.



Why would belonging to a club hinder you?


----------



## screenman (26 Jan 2016)

Andrew_P said:


> Cannot believe how many CC'ers bite the fairly obvious bait..



What bait?


----------



## Ajax Bay (26 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> Growing up i had the belief that I was invincible and even today when I get injured it surprises me that my body has let me down like that.
> 
> Of all sports or exercise activities I have been into cycling is my favourite but I could not imagine cycling if month after month I was just getting slower, it would ruin it for me. Maybe I can push on through the aging process and retain all my fitness until I die, this is what I hope. There must be example of people who have aged into their 60's and continued getting fitter.



"when I get injured it surprises me" Some people are lucky and they get few injuries during their earlier (ie into their late 30s say) sporting activities. After that most people get injuries of various magnitude and take a bit more time to recover. My advice would be to find a good physio and do (ie adhere to the programme of) the exercises he/she advises. Do not just 'hope it'll get better': get to the physio. Think it's fair to say the physically constrained nature of cycling means that, compared to other sports where you're pushing beyond the aerobic threshold at least some of the time, there are less activity injuries (though more 'crash' injuries). These injuries reduce/interupt the sustained levels of training that an athlete must undertake to become or remain 'elite'.

"retain all my fitness . . into their 60's" "Only minimal physiological declines occur before mid 40s, particularly when we’re talking about an athlete’s musculature. Any declines in athletic potential and performance that happen until that point are largely due to a drop in the athlete’s VO2max." Rewriting @Banjo the only way you will be at your peak of fitness at 60 is if you were less fit (ie did much less training) during the ages 12-59. But what is fitness? You need to consider not just the physical aspects but the mental and psychological. And how do you want to measure physical fitness? As others have alluded to, @blazed your 10 second supremacy may need to morph to longer stuff as the ability to generate power will inexorably reduce with age (over, say, 40), or at least your self-recognition of fulfillment will need to refocus. And this is the way I counsel you to "push on through the aging process" - take a multi-facetted approach. Look for cyclists that have no early years pedigree/palmares and are now competitive in the vets competitions - for you, those would be aspirational examples - if it's inspiration you need, to avoid "ruin[ing] it for [you]".

I did several Three Peaks Yacht Races bitd including several on sh*t fast multihulls (cats and tris)(and others on the winning monohull). Once you've gone over 25knots with the spinnaker up in one of those, pootling along in a yacht with a keel is not as much fun, but the joy of sailing is not "ruined" and to write it off ("I could not imagine cycling") is premature.

You've said 'for racers, speed is all'. Not sure what sort of racing you do, @blazed but as you age, when you reach an age where you can enter veterans races, you can still try to kick a*se in those, and if you keep at it, one after another the other aging duffers fall off their perch and you are left as the best.

As a suggestion for you to not neglect core and flexibility exercises (which I did for many years), as @SpokeyDokey said: "Can you still put your boxers on whilst standing up and without having to lean against something for balance?" You will probably find (and I know that this will be difficult to believe at your young virulent age) that this and putting your socks on is more important than maintaining or improving your peak power. After all if you can't get your socks and cycle shorts on then it's going to be a painful few hours cycling. It's still great to bang out 9 days averaging 110 miles a day though and get 1/3 off the rail fare back.

Do not stress or worry about this: doing so will just increase your decline. Doing more training will counter this inevitable trend for years, by which time your perspective will have altered. Let us hope your imagination still shines through.


----------



## Hacienda71 (26 Jan 2016)

I have loads of KOM's on Strava and I am not quick. I know I am not quick by TT'ing, hill climbing and racing against others with a number on my back, not pinned to my handlebars for the photo.


----------



## Citius (26 Jan 2016)

Hacienda71 said:


> I have loads of KOM's on Strava and I am not quick. I know I am not quick by TT'ing, hill climbing and racing against others with a number on my back, not pinned to my handlebars for the photo.



I took a strava KoM from a local 1st cat last year, and yet my licence still says 3rd cat on it. Am I quicker than him? Strava thinks so - but I've been in the same races as him and I am clearly not even close. They guy was probably out for a recovery ride.


----------



## Ciar (26 Jan 2016)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Yes, lots of examples of old riders still super quick but the point is, they were super quick to begin with. For the rest of us, it's best that we accept our place, put aside any competitive ambitions, and focus on just getting out to enjoy the countryside and eat cake.



that's me that is totally agree.


----------



## ayceejay (26 Jan 2016)

When I was younger I would look at the times in the Master category and think to myself "I can go faster than that" thinking that I only had to get to 40 and I would sweep the field. By the time I got to 40 all the guys who used to beat me in my 30's had not died or retired and were still beating me, I never thought of getting a gadget to put on my handlebars to race against or I coulda bin a contender.


----------



## Hacienda71 (26 Jan 2016)

Citius said:


> I took a strava KoM from a local 1st cat last year, and yet my licence still says 3rd cat on it. Am I quicker than him? Strava thinks so - but I've been in the same races as him and I am clearly not even close. They guy was probably out for a recovery ride.


I took one off Andy Tennant.


----------



## Markymark (26 Jan 2016)

I keep getting told off for sniping at Blazed so I won't say what I was going to say based on his previous posts.


----------



## Citius (26 Jan 2016)

Markymark said:


> I keep getting told off for sniping at Blazed so I won't say what I was going to say based on his previous posts.



I do, too. Apparently, it's ok to troll, but not ok to play him at his own game.


----------



## Ajax Bay (26 Jan 2016)

@Markymark - why not try to address the (his) issues, and add value?


----------



## outlash (26 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> I'm not going to limit my knowledge to one specific club, once my online coaching program is launched anyone with an internet connection will be within reach.
> 
> If I rode with a club I know I would get frustrated. My strava segment times in comparison to apparent strong local clubs are superior.



Just so we're clear, you've never raced, you've never competed, not ridden in a group (presumably because they're all slower than you according to Strava) yet you're launching an online coaching program*me. *Does this programme include the Just Eat weight loss programme?


----------



## Citius (26 Jan 2016)

Hacienda71 said:


> I took one off Andy Tennant.



In which case, you are clearly faster. He should give you his place on Madison Genesis..


----------



## Markymark (26 Jan 2016)

Ajax Bay said:


> @Markymark - why not try to address the (his) issues, and add value?


I do, my posts are hilarious*. Anyway, this is off topic so please carry on.

* according to me


----------



## mattobrien (26 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> . My strava segment times in comparison to apparent strong local clubs are superior.



Can you post a link to your Strava profile please. It would be good to be able to see some of your rides etc. and probably stop some of this disbelief from others.

Thanks in advance


----------



## outlash (26 Jan 2016)

mattobrien said:


> Can you post a link to your Strava profile please. It would be good to be able to see some of your rides etc. and probably stop some of this disbelief from others.
> 
> Thanks in advance



He/she has been asked several times and still hasn't posted any proof of their 'prowess'. The only conclusion is that's it's a load of BS and the only skill being shown is some quality trolling.


----------



## AndyRM (26 Jan 2016)

"Quality" is generous...

Vaguely amusing for a bit but it gets old quite quickly.


----------



## Racing roadkill (26 Jan 2016)

It isn't really a case of age reducing speed, the experience the older guys have gained, and improved technique, will give them the 'tortoise and hare' effect, where their averages often kill the younger less experienced riders. The older riders may not have the explosive power of the younger riders, and they will almost certainly take longer to recover from knocks, but if you're good enough, you're never too old.


----------



## rideswithmoobs (26 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> Growing up i had the belief that I was invincible and even today when I get injured it surprises me that my body has let me down like that.
> 
> Of all sports or exercise activities I have been into cycling is my favourite but I could not imagine cycling if month after month I was just getting slower, it would ruin it for me. Maybe I can push on through the aging process and retain all my fitness until I die, this is what I hope. There must be example of people who have aged into their 60's and continued getting fitter.



There is a book by the ultra runner Scott User10571, I can't remember title but will post when I have checked my kindle. He was preparing for the Leadville 100 and a passage in the book goes on to explain how we don't begin to loose our endurance till we are in our 60's. Apparently that's why so many marathon runners that are fast are older because endurance comes with maturity, physically and mentally.


----------



## Markymark (26 Jan 2016)

User13710 said:


> Yep, old guys can go on for longer.


----------



## rideswithmoobs (26 Jan 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> It isn't really a case of age reducing speed, the experience the older guys have gained, and improved technique, will give them the 'tortoise and hare' effect, where their averages often kill the younger less experienced riders. The older riders may not have the explosive power of the younger riders, and they will almost certainly take longer to recover from knocks, but if you're good enough, you're never too old.



Exactly, what da book was saying.... Amongst lots of research stuff that is


----------



## screenman (26 Jan 2016)

I can swim further and faster than I could 2 years ago and I am 60 minus 53 days.


----------



## pubrunner (26 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> For racers without the speed there is nothing. Once the speed is gone, you don't continue driving an f1 car, just 'to be out there', it's the same cycling.



And it's the same with running and in a sense, I'm not surprised. A good mate of mine was a sub 29 minute 10K runner back in the early 90s and at that time, he faced very strong competition at domestic level. He's now over 50, but still running - even now, he sometimes comes very close to winning some races, but I'm sure that he must think that with the speed he had previously, he'd easily win some races. So far as road running is concerned, races are being won in significantly slower times than 20+ years ago. At the age of 52, he did 31:33 for 10K and wasn't far off the front - I'd imagine it must be very frustrating, knowing that if you had the youth and ability of 20/30 years ago, you could win modern-day races fairly comfortably.

I remember in the early 90s, I did a 5 mile race in Altrincham in 29:29 - which was a good time for me . . . . . . . but such was the quality of the entrants, I only just finished within the first *100* runners. I just can't see that happening nowadays, in an ordinary club race.

Having said all this, I have met some very good cyclists whilst doing some local (very low-key) events. Five or six years ago, I was out on an organised ride with Mick the Quick and we fell into the company of another rider called 'John' - some mate of Mick's. He showed little evidence of any inherent ability . . . . . . . until within about two miles of the finish, at which time they both decided to 'go for it'. With no drama, no getting out of the saddle, they simply vanished out of sight - pretty rapidly too ! Frankly I was shocked by the ability that they had, to accelerate so quickly . . . . . . . and so effortlessly. In their prime, both of them must have been awesome riders. 'John' turned out to be John Atkins - I think that he was a former Cyclo-Cross Champion or something like that; whatever he'd done previously, he still liked to get out on a group ride, stop at a cafe and have a bit of banter. As with Mick, he was very good company and I was very appreciative, of being able to spend some time with such a experienced high-level cyclist.

Perhaps former racers would feel more inclined to do more events, if they were aware of how much lesser mortals such as myself appreciated their company.


----------



## Mugshot (26 Jan 2016)

screenman said:


> I can swim further and faster than I could 2 years ago and I am 60 minus 53 days.


Ahhh, just wait until you're 60!!


----------



## boydj (26 Jan 2016)

pubrunner said:


> And it's the same with running and in a sense, I'm not surprised. A good mate of mine was a sub 29 minute 10K runner back in the early 90s and at that time, he faced very strong competition at domestic level. He's now over 50, but still running - even now, he sometimes comes very close to winning some races, but I'm sure that he must think that with the speed he had previously, he'd easily win some races. So far as road running is concerned, races are being won in significantly slower times than 20+ years ago. At the age of 52, he did 31:33 for 10K and wasn't far off the front - I'd imagine it must be very frustrating, knowing that if you had the youth and ability of 20/30 years ago, you could win modern-day races fairly comfortably.
> .............



Some of the guys I ran with in the 80's are still running - more slowly, but well up in their age group. Times I ran then would have been finishing close to the prizes today. 'Use it or lose it' - is what I was told and it is very true. Performance will fall off as you age, but slowly if you can keep your training at an appropriate level. The biggest problem is recovery from injury. A ruptured hamstring put an end to my running a few years ago and after a few weeks off cycling after a bug, followed by holidays and bad weather my average power (according to Strava) is down 20% and it's going to take a determined effort to get at least some of that 20% back.


----------



## totallyfixed (26 Jan 2016)

Thread of the year [so far], absolutely hilarious, please don't stop.


----------



## 400bhp (26 Jan 2016)

Citius said:


> I your only experience of 'racing' is sprinting to the finish line of a sportive and beating a management consultant out for a nice ride on his Cervelo, who wasn't even aware that you were racing him anyway.
> .



Legendary quote


----------



## 400bhp (26 Jan 2016)

Hacienda71 said:


> I have loads of KOM's on Strava and I am not quick. I know I am not quick by TT'ing, hill climbing and racing against others with a number on my back, not pinned to my handlebars for the photo.



You did pretty damn good in those taster races at Oulton.


----------



## Dave Davenport (26 Jan 2016)

You don't need to be a member of a club to ride time trials.
The season starts soon, please do enter some, I'm sure many on here would be interested to see how you get on as it sounds like a sub hour 25, first time out is well on the cards.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (26 Jan 2016)

Dave Davenport said:


> You don't need to be a member of a club to ride time trials.
> The season starts soon, please do enter some, I'm sure many on here would be interested to see how you get on as it sounds like a sub hour 25, first time out is well on the cards.


Only sub hour ? Blimey, with the kit these days, the benchmark of a decent ride must be several minutes faster than that ?


----------



## blazed (26 Jan 2016)

Dave Davenport said:


> You don't need to be a member of a club to ride time trials.
> The season starts soon, please do enter some, I'm sure many on here would be interested to see how you get on as it sounds like a sub hour 25, first time out is well on the cards.


I thought you did. Cyclingtimetrials is the main website right? I'll be entering as many as possible that are near to North London. I plan to use the travel to the start line as a warm up. Mainly focusing on 10 milers, I've been doing a lot of wattbike 10 mile efforts and the results are more than encouraging.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (26 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> I thought you did. Cyclingtimetrials is the main website right? I'll be entering as many as possible that are near to North London. I plan to use the travel to the start line as a warm up. Mainly focusing on 10 milers, I've been doing a lot of wattbike 10 mile efforts and the results are more than encouraging.


We seem to have gone seriously off topic but I look forward to hearing about your sub 22 debut.


----------



## matiz (26 Jan 2016)

pubrunner said:


> And it's the same with running and in a sense, I'm not surprised. A good mate of mine was a sub 29 minute 10K runner back in the early 90s and at that time, he faced very strong competition at domestic level. He's now over 50, but still running - even now, he sometimes comes very close to winning some races, but I'm sure that he must think that with the speed he had previously, he'd easily win some races. So far as road running is concerned, races are being won in significantly slower times than 20+ years ago. At the age of 52, he did 31:33 for 10K and wasn't far off the front - I'd imagine it must be very frustrating, knowing that if you had the youth and ability of 20/30 years ago, you could win modern-day races fairly comfortably.
> 
> I remember in the early 90s, I did a 5 mile race in Altrincham in 29:29 - which was a good time for me . . . . . . . but such was the quality of the entrants, I only just finished within the first *100* runners. I just can't see that happening nowadays, in an ordinary club race?
> 
> ...



I remember riding a cyclocross against John Atkins I was only 15 he was 3 times national champion he was screaming at me to move out of his way so he could pass on a narrow towpath im pretty sure he lapped me as well I'm not surprised he's still got the legs its only 47yrs ago


----------



## Smokin Joe (26 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> *compete with another or others to see who is fastest at covering a set course or achieving an objective.
> *
> Now we have established the meaning of racing we can conclude that a sportive can be a race. Not to all entrants, but to a large percentage. Why are there timing chips? Organisers claim them not to be races to avoid the paperwork and planning involved in official races.


Anyone who imagines that a sportive is anything like a race has never raced nor do they have the slightest inkling what racing is like.


----------



## Dave Davenport (26 Jan 2016)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Only sub hour ? Blimey, with the kit these days, the benchmark of a decent ride must be several minutes faster than that ?


First time out on a standard road bike and all that.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (26 Jan 2016)

matiz said:


> I remember riding a cyclocross against John Atkins I was only 15 he was 3 times national champion he was screaming at me to move out of his way so he could pass on a narrow towpath im pretty sure he lapped me as well I'm not surprised he's still got the legs its only 47yrs ago


I bought a cross frame off him, mid 80's, he had a shop in Coventry.


----------



## Citius (26 Jan 2016)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> We seem to have gone seriously off topic but I look forward to hearing about your sub 22 debut.



You may hear about it - but you'll never see proof...


----------



## Andrew_P (26 Jan 2016)

screenman said:


> Are you sure, he seems pretty fast.


Gawd now I can't tell if you are being ironic!


----------



## Citius (26 Jan 2016)

screenman said:


> Are you sure?



I think the available evidence is pretty overwhelming...


----------



## Andrew_P (26 Jan 2016)

That will get deleted


rideswithmoobs said:


> Mod note: You are correct, personal comment removed.


----------



## blazed (26 Jan 2016)

I've been on this forum around 7 years. I signed up when i started cycling, left for a couple years when I stopped, and returned when i started again. I'm no troll.

The whole he's a troll thing reminds me of the old days when people were burnt for being witches. Just because people could not understand them, they feared them.


----------



## Andrew_P (26 Jan 2016)

Nope not going to bite, but a genuine lol


----------



## Dave Davenport (26 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> I thought you did. Cyclingtimetrials is the main website right? I'll be entering as many as possible that are near to North London. I plan to use the travel to the start line as a warm up. Mainly focusing on 10 milers, I've been doing a lot of wattbike 10 mile efforts and the results are more than encouraging.


Most clubs will let you enter their TT's on a 'come and try' basis'. If you're going to do them regularly or want to enter open TT's yes you'll need to join an affiliated club. Many clubs will have members who only TT and don't get involved in any other club activities.


----------



## screenman (26 Jan 2016)

classic33 said:


> 22nd July 2009 isn't 7 years!



One slight exaggeration and you are jumping on him.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (26 Jan 2016)

Mod note:

It's getting a little too personal in here. Back on track please or this thread will end up locked.


----------



## jowwy (26 Jan 2016)

Well the good thing is, if he does enter affiliated time trials results will be available for all to see. But only if you know his real name.... im pretty sure it wont be blazed


----------



## rideswithmoobs (26 Jan 2016)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Mod note:
> 
> It's getting a little too personal in here. Back on track please or this thread will end up locked.



Sorry


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (26 Jan 2016)

Can I chime in with an MTB legend ?
As far as I know,Ned Overend is still defying the years as the current USA Fat Bike champion.
At 60 
One of my all time heroes


----------



## screenman (26 Jan 2016)

I find new challenges as I get older, a couple of my 70+ year old mates are very happy with say a 16mph 50 miles when years ago it would have been 20+ 100.


----------



## Justinslow (26 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> I thought you did. Cyclingtimetrials is the main website right? I'll be entering as many as possible that are near to North London. I plan to use the travel to the start line as a warm up. Mainly focusing on 10 milers, I've been doing a lot of wattbike 10 mile efforts and the results are more than encouraging.


When you do, go in the "time trailing" sub forum and keep us updated, there's a few of us relative newbies posting in there, will be interesting to see your progress. There's lots of things to consider - how much of a warm up, pacing, how much training up to the event, what to eat/drink
Here's my thoughts on my first few time trials and the culmination of my season.
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/time-trial-virgin.178305/
If you put your money where your mouth is, most people will be very encouraging and chip in with loads of advice 
Ps I would have thought concentrating on short 10 mile watt bike efforts wasn't "ideal" training, you should think about varying your training to include longer more endurance lower intensity sessions and zone 1 and 2 sessions, aswell as the higher intensity sessions IMO. (But that's another whole different story and others on here are much more clued up than me)


----------



## Markymark (26 Jan 2016)

When posts that are nonsense are posted are we not allowed to call the nonsense as we see it?


----------



## vickster (26 Jan 2016)

Indeed. Feel free to use the ignore button yourself. I like the entertainment to brighten up a slow workday


----------



## Citius (26 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> The mod has said back on topic.



There you go again. All I've ever been asking for is a link to some kind of proof for your claims to awesomeness. I'll do you a deal - provide a link and I'll leave you alone.


----------



## Markymark (26 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> I'm not going to limit my knowledge to one specific club, once my online coaching program is launched anyone with an internet connection will be within reach.
> 
> If I rode with a club I know I would get frustrated. My strava segment times in comparison to apparent strong local clubs are superior.


This post is utter nonsense. I believe it is entirely fabricated. I will not believe a word of this post unless some data is supplied to back it up. 

There. Not personal. A genuine response to a post.


----------



## mjr (26 Jan 2016)

Dave Davenport said:


> If you're going to do them regularly or want to enter open TT's yes you'll need to join an affiliated club.


CTC is an affiliated club IIRC, so could you join the Fridays and then pay the sub£20 CTC affiliate membership and enter TTs with it?


----------



## Dirk (26 Jan 2016)

Quote:
"The older I get - the faster I was" 

PS. I've beasted Alex Dowsett on several Strava segments round 'ere and I'm 62 this year.......bet he's smarting about that!

Or maybe he wasn't trying............


----------



## mjr (26 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> For racers without the speed there is nothing. Once the speed is gone, you don't continue driving an f1 car, just 'to be out there', it's the same cycling.


Not an F1 car but a lot of retired F1 drivers turn up in touring cars, electrics, endurance events (Le Mans and road) and I expect many more still enjoy motoring non competitively.


----------



## derrick (26 Jan 2016)

If you have a mate @blazed you could do this one, http://www.cyclingtimetrials.org.uk/event/20698 I will be doing it with a few mates.

I will be 64 years old when i do this one.


----------



## HLaB (26 Jan 2016)

One of my friends is touching 60 and was third in a Cat 3/4 race on Saturday. Another is mid 60's (at least 25years older than me) and over distance a lot more consistent. Another beat me in circa 14 out of 15 TTs last year and he's in the pre 1945 category (I'm pre 1975). Gives me hope for the future :-)


----------



## outlash (26 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> I've been on this forum around 7 years. I signed up when i started cycling, left for a couple years when I stopped, and returned when i started again. I'm no troll.
> 
> The whole he's a troll thing reminds me of the old days when people were burnt for being witches. Just because people could not understand them, they feared them.



The difference is that you can provide proof of your apparent 'skills' with your sportive results and/or a link to your strava profile, accused witches didn't get such an opportunity. Until you can back up your claims of your awesomeness you'll be called a troll. Simple.


----------



## blazed (26 Jan 2016)

outlash said:


> The difference is that you can provide proof of your apparent 'skills' with your sportive results and/or a link to your strava profile, accused witches didn't get such an opportunity. Until you can back up your claims of your awesomeness you'll be called a troll. Simple.


I believe witches were at least given the privilege of a sink or swim test. I'm just presumed to sink.


----------



## outlash (26 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> I believe witches were at least given the privilege of a sink or swim test. I'm just presumed to sink.



Once again, provide a Strava link or your sportive results and you won't have to feel victimised. In other words, put up or shut up.


----------



## Ajax Bay (26 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> If I rode with a club I know I would get frustrated.



@blazed I think you would really benefit from riding with a club on a number of levels (ie not just for the benefit of your cycling performance), and I so recommend. It may be that in the club you join (and go for rides with) there are some good aging or aged role models - that was the thrust of this thread, remember (everyone) - which would allay your worry and stress about the effect of inevitable aging on your cycling prowess and maintain your motivation through the decades. These will be real men and women as opposed to the ephemera of Strava and the impersonality of random sportives. You can take pride in wearing the club top and your fellow members will be able to take pride in your competitive achievements. You've said you're built with power in mind. Cycling clubs need role models for all shapes, sizes and sexes and you could, having served a short, restrained apprenticeship, be one such. Otherwise larger people can turn up and see all these low BMI people and get put off. Give it a go - swim with the tide - it's better than sinking, like so many of the posts on this thread.


----------



## Dec66 (26 Jan 2016)

Well, I'm 50 this year, and I'm dead, dead fast.**

So there.






**some, or all, of this may be untrue.


----------



## Dec66 (26 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> I believe witches were at least given the privilege of a sink or swim test. I'm just presumed to sink.


That'll be down to the muscle mass that creates the wattage.

Think of it as a curse as well as a blessing.


----------



## Justinslow (26 Jan 2016)

@blazed, just a quick look back through a few pages of this thread, I can't see any posts that you have "liked" (I could be wrong and I stand corrected if I am), that's a bit of poor form really. A lot of people have tried to give you some good advice including myself, some maybe haven't, you could at least acknowledge the ones you feel that have IMO.


----------



## Ian H (26 Jan 2016)

mjray said:


> CTC is an affiliated club IIRC, so could you join the Fridays and then pay the sub£20 CTC affiliate membership and enter TTs with it?



It used to be, but not now as far as I can see.


----------



## Justinslow (26 Jan 2016)

Hey thanks @blazed


----------



## Dec66 (26 Jan 2016)

Andrew_P said:


> How is the Cheddar training going?


There's an obvious joke in there about "Cheddar Gorge", which I shall choose to desist from making so as not to impugn Ms. Beckinsale's reputation.

Off topic, I know, apologies.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (27 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> One thing that worries me in life is aging to the point you lose most of your speed from a declining fitness. I try not to think about this but when I do it stresses me out.
> 
> There must be many cyclists out there who have defied the aging process and are still super quick. Does anyone have NY examples or older, fast riders?


I'll be worrying about the need for viagra more than speed. I'm not joking some of my mates who are younger need it, not because they want to but because they feel they need to.


----------



## martint235 (29 Jan 2016)

AndyRM said:


> I bet he doesn't, and looks back on a glittering career with immense fondness and satisfaction.
> 
> Ageing is a fact of life. Stay as fit and healthy as you can and be thankful, not fretting about whether you can ride a bicycle quickly or not...


Absolutely. I bet he now sits in bars enjoying the occasional red wine without having to worry about getting on a bike and training the following day. He also gets to bore the beejeezus out of people with "Did you know I was once the greatest cyclist in the world?". I reckon he's got a great life.

I think those people who can't just let go of what was and enjoy what is now are going to end up being unhappy. From not being able to cycle as fast as you could to having less/greyer hair, your life will be much, much better if you just accept it.


----------



## Mugshot (29 Jan 2016)

I believe you @blazed


----------



## Ajax Bay (29 Jan 2016)

By the way @blazed , I thought that the 'cheddar' quote was good too - sorry your post saying that has been 'lost'.


----------



## martint235 (29 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> I thought you did. Cyclingtimetrials is the main website right? I'll be entering as many as possible that are near to North London. I plan to use the travel to the start line as a warm up. Mainly focusing on 10 milers, I've been doing a lot of wattbike 10 mile efforts and the results are more than encouraging.


I know that many people on here enjoy time trialling as part of the club scene etc but surely a pure time trial is person on bike versus clock. No need for a clube or even another person. Ride, check time, repeat see if you're quicker.


----------



## Racing roadkill (29 Jan 2016)

martint235 said:


> I know that many people on here enjoy time trialling as part of the club scene etc but surely a pure time trial is person on bike versus clock. No need for a clube or even another person. Ride, check time, repeat see if you're quicker.


I tried some time trialing last year. Apparently my bike was 'illegal' owing to its onboard drinks system. I rode the TT anyway, got disqualified instantly, but it was fun, until my 'illegal' bike got run over by some clown using their phone whilst driving. It wasn't the best day I've ever had riding.


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (29 Jan 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> I tried some time trialing last year. Apparently my bike was 'illegal' owing to its onboard drinks system. I rode the TT anyway, got disqualified instantly, but it was fun, until my 'illegal' bike got run over by some clown using their phone whilst driving. It wasn't the best day I've ever had riding.



Taking your CC avater name to the extreme then ?


----------



## Dec66 (29 Jan 2016)

martint235 said:


> He also gets to bore the beejeezus out of people with "Did you know I was once the greatest cyclist in the world?". I reckon he's got a great life.



You've just described Federico Bahamontes there, going by what I've read


----------



## Racing roadkill (29 Jan 2016)

User said:


> As long as you're simply not dead, that's all that matters....


Is that a tribute band, for an aged mancunian ginger?


----------



## Sharky (29 Jan 2016)

martint235 said:


> I know that many people on here enjoy time trialling as part of the club scene etc but surely a pure time trial is person on bike versus clock. No need for a clube or even another person. Ride, check time, repeat see if you're quicker.



What you say is partly true and a lot of my riding is done on this basis. But in an organised event, you have a rider a minute in front and a rider a minute behind. It becomes more than just you against the watch. Afterwards you see what others have done and if you have gained or slipped on your club mates.

And a cuppa tea waiting for you.


----------



## martint235 (29 Jan 2016)

Sharky said:


> What you say is partly true and a lot of my riding is done on this basis. But in an organised event, you have a rider a minute in front and a rider a minute behind. It becomes more than just you against the watch. Afterwards you see what others have done and if you have gained or slipped on your club mates.
> 
> And a cuppa tea waiting for you.


But...but.. without derailing the thread too much, this is the "race of truth". Every commute I'm against the clock and yes I try to get better but it doesn't always work. I can guarantee a faster time by putting someone in front of me so doesn't that remove the "truth" bit. A club TT is really a half individual pursuit isn't it?

And, just on a side note, why is 90% of cycling about tea/coffee and cake?? Club runs, TTs, Audax, even chaingangs stop at the end!


----------



## Sharky (29 Jan 2016)

martint235 said:


> But...but.. without derailing the thread too much, this is the "race of truth". Every commute I'm against the clock and yes I try to get better but it doesn't always work. I can guarantee a faster time by putting someone in front of me so doesn't that remove the "truth" bit. A club TT is really a half individual pursuit isn't it?
> 
> And, just on a side note, why is 90% of cycling about tea/coffee and cake?? Club runs, TTs, Audax, even chaingangs stop at the end!



Sorry for delay in replying, just made myself a cup of tea.

Commuting and TT's, both enjoyable, both different. If you want to compare, head down to Grain on a Tuesday evening after Easter and try a 10. You'll be very welcome.
http://www.gravesendcc.org.uk/tens/Tens.htm
Cheers Keith


----------



## youngoldbloke (30 Jan 2016)

Dirk Thrust said:


> Quote:
> "The older I get - the faster I was"
> 
> 
> ...


see left - thats me that is


----------



## screenman (30 Jan 2016)

I could never average over 25mph without a number on my back.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (30 Jan 2016)

screenman said:


> I could never average over 25mph without a number on my back.


Placebo?


----------



## Sharky (30 Jan 2016)

screenman said:


> I could never average over 25mph without a number on my back.



Thinking back, I did all my fastest rides, without a number on my back ...

In those days it was a number tied to the frame!


----------



## screenman (30 Jan 2016)

Sharky said:


> Thinking back, I did all my fastest rides, without a number on my back ...
> 
> In those days it was a number tied to the frame!



I never had you down as being ancient.


----------



## screenman (30 Jan 2016)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Placebo?



In that case they work.


----------



## Sharky (30 Jan 2016)

screenman said:


> I never had you down as being ancient.


Afraid so, first tt in 1967, now retired, but not yet hung the wheels up. Next tt in March!


----------



## Smokin Joe (30 Jan 2016)

Sharky said:


> Afraid so, first tt in 1967, now retired, but not yet hung the wheels up. Next tt in March!


Two years before me.

The joys of getting changed in a layby and trying to find a place where your gear wouldn't be soaked when you got back.


----------



## MiK1138 (30 Jan 2016)

If I can still swing my leg over my bike in my 70s then its all good


----------



## Sharky (30 Jan 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> Two years before me.
> 
> The joys of getting changed in a layby and trying to find a place where your gear wouldn't be soaked when you got back.


Yes and riding out to the events.
The old cycling cape had a use for storing your gear and it was always there when you got back.


----------



## atbman (31 Jan 2016)

If you really want to be depressed (assumingsomeone hasn't already posted the link) go to http://www.vtta.org.uk/information/...&Gender=1&Machine=1&filter_button=Get+Records,
Bearing in mind that the oldest rider under the hour for a 25m TT is 81 (59m. 13s) and that a 90 year old still gets under 30min for 10, perhaps you shouldn't


----------



## Sharky (31 Jan 2016)

atbman said:


> If you really want to be depressed (assumingsomeone hasn't already posted the link) go to http://www.vtta.org.uk/information/...&Gender=1&Machine=1&filter_button=Get+Records,
> Bearing in mind that the oldest rider under the hour for a 25m TT is 81 (59m. 13s) and that a 90 year old still gets under 30min for 10, perhaps you shouldn't


Some of those riders are very impressive.

I rode a 30 once in about 1967/1968 and one of the riders (I think) listed above was part of the team that broke team competition record. At the time comp record for a 25 was still only a "52", yet the chap I am referring is listed as having done a "51" at the age of 65, some 40 years later!
Truly impressive, although equipment advances has played a part.


----------

